# wat aan OF waaraan?



## Andrey05

Welke versie is beter:

A: Bij die winkel kan ik bij afhaal pinnen, *wat* ik de voorkeur *aan *geef.
 
B: Bij die winkel kan ik bij afhaal pinnen, *waar* ik de voorkeur* aan* geef.
 
C: Bij die winkel kan ik bij afhaal pinnen, *aan wat* ik de voorkeur geef.


----------



## HKK

Versie B is de enige juiste. Maar je zin is een beetje vreemd omdat je normaal de voorkeur geeft aan optie x _dankzij_ voordeel y, en niet aan voordeel y zelf 

Bijvoorbeeld:
[Winkel A en winkel B zijn even duur, maar] ik geef de voorkeur aan winkel A omdat je daar kan afhaalpinnen.

Je geeft dus de voorkeur aan de winkel, niet aan het pinnen.


----------



## Andrey05

HKK said:


> Versie B is de enige juiste. Maar je zin is een beetje vreemd omdat je normaal de voorkeur geeft aan optie x _dankzij_ voordeel y, en niet aan voordeel y zelf
> 
> Bijvoorbeeld:
> [Winkel A en winkel B zijn even duur, maar] ik geef de voorkeur aan winkel A omdat je daar kan afhaalpinnen.
> 
> Je geeft dus de voorkeur aan de winkel, niet aan het pinnen.


 
Wat ik wilde inderdaad zeggen is dat ik de voorkeur gaf aan het feit dat ik bij die winkel pinnen kan. Misschien heb je gelijk dat ik liever moet zeggen:

Ik geef ge voorkeur aan winkels waarbij [men] pinnen mag. 

Maar vind je de volgende constructie beter als ik zeg:

Bij die winkel kan ik bij afhaal pinnen, *wat ik een voordeel vind*.


----------



## Guichelheil

HKK said:


> Versie B is de enige juiste. Maar je zin is een beetje vreemd omdat je normaal de voorkeur geeft aan optie x _dankzij_ voordeel y, en niet aan voordeel y zelf
> 
> Bijvoorbeeld:
> [Winkel A en winkel B zijn even duur, maar] ik geef de voorkeur aan winkel A omdat je daar kan afhaalpinnen.
> 
> Je geeft dus de voorkeur aan de winkel, niet aan het pinnen.


 
Hmm, persoonlijk zie ik dat ietskes anders. De enige versie die acceptabel is is inderdaad B. Zoals ík die zin lees, geeft de schrijver de voorkeur aan pinnen boven bijvoorbeeld contant betalen. En dat kán bij die winkel. 
Mocht het zo zijn dat hij de voorkeur geeft aan een bepaalde winkel, waar je toevallig ook nog eens kunt pinnen, dan wordt de zin volgens mij:

"Bij die winkel, waar ik de voorkeur aan geef, kun je bij afhaal pinnen."


----------



## Guichelheil

Andrey05 said:


> Ik geef ge voorkeur aan winkels waarbij [men] pinnen mag. .


 
Beter: Ik geef de voorkeur aan winkels waar je pinnen mag.




Andrey05 said:


> Bij die winkel kan ik bij afhaal pinnen, *wat ik een voordeel vind* .


 
Is een correcte zin. Alleen zit mij persoonlijk het "bij afhaal" niet lekker. Misschien beter:"Bij die winkel kan je pinnen, wat ik een voordeel vind.


----------



## HKK

Guichelheil, je hebt gelijk. Ik had het woord 'bij' gemist waardoor ik in Andrey's zin de samenstelling "afhaalpinnen" zag. Ik dacht dat dat wel een Nederlands-Nederlands woord zou zijn maar blijkt dat ik te vroeg heb gesproken 

Verder, de zin
_Ik geef de voorkeur aan winkels waar je pinnen mag._
klinkt nogal Duits, wat dacht je van
_...waar je kan pinnen._


----------



## MaxJ

Ik denk ook dat je beter een vervoeging van kunnen kunt gebruiken. Ik neem aan dat als het kán het altijd wel mag.


----------



## Guichelheil

HKK said:


> Verder, de zin
> _Ik geef de voorkeur aan winkels waar je pinnen mag._
> klinkt nogal Duits, wat dacht je van
> _...waar je kan pinnen._


 
"Kunnen pinnen" lijkt ook mij veel natuurlijker dan "mogen pinnen".


----------

